# Wellness Reviews



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not sure what the fudge it is. But EVERY freaking time I go buy a new bag of dog food something keeps telling me to buy a bag of Wellness. So I'm going to try and settle this feeling right meow! Give me your personal reviews on Wellness dog food. Both dry and canned. Please report your dogs' poo formations, energy levels, coat appearance, if you had to up the kibble quantity. How long did you use Wellness? How did your dog react to it?

Thanks bunches. Hopefully these reviews with either encourage me to get a bag or put these feelings to rest.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Here's a writeup of my experience with Wellness CORE and some canned foods.
The Adventures of Conker the Shiba Inu: The Kibble Trials: Wellness CORE Ocean: Results
Short summary: I did not like it, it did not digest well, dog didn't do good on it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I have only used the Wellness Core reduced fat when we adopted an obese dog. Katie lost the weight she needed to, her coat looked great, her poops were great, I recommend it often to people who's dogs need to lose weight.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

We tried the puppy one. Duke walked up to it, sniffed it, and walked away. I'm just not a fan of Wellness. One of their formulas is made in a Diamond facility. I'd be worried they'd switch more to that faculty without releasing the information.

We do use the 95% canned food though for when he goes to shows. His poops stay fine.


----------



## kaliberknl (May 9, 2012)

I haven't fed canned pet food since the 2007 menu recall. My dogs are quite happy with people food toppers - canned sardines, tuna, cottage cheese, eggs, ect.. Wellness claims they must buy vitamins from China which prevents me from ever buying any of their products in the future. I tried a bag of puppy which my dogs with good appetites wouldn't eat. I also tried Core...they ate the first bag and refused the second.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I've fed Core (all 3 varieties) and while Uno liked the taste and his poop was fine, his coat was never shiny and a bit dry to the touch. They also kept raising their prices, especially on the fish formula and I ended switching to acana.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My petfood store doesn't carry it, not even the Core.....I'll have to ask them why not the next time I'm there. 

I used to feed Wellness back in 2003 and my dogs did well on it then.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've used Wellness in the past... Wellness Super5 when Jackson was a pup, which I don't really remember any major issues, but wasn't like, impressed with it either. But then again, when he was a puppy, I didn't pay as much attention to food and results. Then we tried Wellness CORE original and I just remember him not wanting to eat it, and having big soft poops and runny eyes.


----------



## hund (Aug 7, 2012)

Can't speak for a dog but my cat would NOT eat the Wellness Core kibble. He will occasionally eat the canned.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

hund said:


> Can't speak for a dog but my cat would NOT eat the Wellness Core kibble. He will occasionally eat the canned.


My cat's went through one bag really well but when I bought another bag of the same one they won't touch it.


----------



## hund (Aug 7, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> My cat's went through one bag really well but when I bought another bag of the same one they won't touch it.


Oh cats *shakes head*.... sometimes too fussy! :wacko:


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

hund said:


> Oh cats *shakes head*.... sometimes too fussy! :wacko:


Mine is getting tough love to eat fish oil on her kibbles.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

They don't sell it were I live, but my aunt who lives in the states gave me a bag of the small breed puppy and Pompadour not only likes it, he really *REALLY loves it*  even if he is very picky .

So I use this kibble and also EB ocean fusion, he enjoys both but he defenly likes the wellness more than any kibble he has tasted. 

He gets the kibble wit cooked meat as a topper.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your personal reviews on Wellness. I *think* those feelings have now settled. Next bag will be giving Natural Balance one more try. I'll be stirring clear of Wellness since so many furmommy n daddies have middle to low reviews on them.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

My cat won't eat anything but Wellness Core kibble. Luckily she does really well on it!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I had one bag of the Core and my dog's coats were very poor as well as their poop. They even developed a smell to them... gross. A friend tried it and same thing, coat became dull and very flakey, and she pooped way more often. I had my old pit/lab mix on the regular super5mix but I can't remember what the turn out was, he was so sick in the end it likely didn't matter, we wouldn't have seen a good reaction. At the same time I've heard wonderful reviews on the reduced fat core and the weight control wellness for over weight dogs and dogs with pancrititus.


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

My dog who has a sensitive stomach just transitioned to the CORE Reduced Fat (vet recommended I try a food with less fat when she wasn't doing well on Orijen Senior or Back to Basics Turkey). So far she's eating enthusiastically, has lots of energy, poops are much better, coat looks good, not stinky. Much better than on Orijen and B2B.....but it's just been 3 weeks since the change, so we'll see. It was very hard to find a grain free food with less fat than Orijen Senior! I just hope she doesn't lose weight, as her weight is fine as is!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

I fed the Core Reduced Fat a few years ago, when Desi was alive. He needed to lose some weight and this worked fine. Lucy liked it okay, too, and she's picky. My Cavaliers have never eaten it.


----------

